# Machine list ??



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I know there is alot of machine polishers such as the G220 and makita etc etc

But has anyone thought of building up a list of what machines+models which can be bought and maybe a price beside it too

Would be so much easier for beginners  obviously not me 

Thanks 
Ed


----------



## German Taxi (Nov 6, 2007)

That is an excellent idea. And perhaps a comments section for users of said machine to give an idea what it's like to use/own?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone up for putting a list together then ?

It can always be added to


----------



## BennTec (May 7, 2007)

ok dont know what others cost, but ill tell you what i mine is and what i paid.

Spear & Jackson Rotary
came with case
wool pad, backing plate, and a handle
with 3 other pads (crap, chuck them away)

i payed £39 if i remember correctly.still going strong

not as heavy as the silverline


----------



## big_amir (Jul 6, 2008)

I saw that cheeky little message at the end 

Good idea by the way!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well I'll try to start it off

Makita 9227CB 
Silverline: Orange/Blue
Megs G220
Porter Cable 7424 (PC)
Ultimate Detailing Machine (UDM)
Metabo Pe 12-175 
Milwaukee AP12QE 
Flex: 3401/3403
Cyclo 6CE


Please feel free to add :thumb:


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

and there is this machine that offers a spec close to the makita for just £65 from screwfix at the moment 

Sparky PMB1200CE


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> Well I'll try to start it off
> 
> Makita 9227CB
> Silverline: Orange/Blue
> ...


SpitFire has got the Hitachi thats very similar to the Makita, then there are the Rupes too. AlanW has got that little Metabo for the 4" pads too.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Makita 9227CB 
Silverline: Orange/Blue
Megs G220
Porter Cable 7424 (PC)
Ultimate Detailing Machine (UDM)
Metabo Pe 12-175 
Milwaukee AP12QE 
Flex: 3401/3403
Cyclo 6CE
Sparky PMB1200CE
Hitachi _Something _

Keep them coming :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

swordjo said:


> SpitFire has got the Hitachi thats very similar to the Makita, then there are the Rupes too. AlanW has got that little Metabo for the 4" pads too.


I need models jonathan


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Makita 9227CB 
Silverline: Orange/Blue
Megs G220
Porter Cable 7424 (PC)
Ultimate Detailing Machine (UDM)
Metabo Pe 12-175 
Milwaukee AP12QE 
Flex: 3401/3403
Cyclo 6CE
Sparky PMB1200CE
Hitachi SP18VA
Rupe LH16EN DA
Rupes LH 18EN Rotary


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:

Can anyone else add ?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Rotary*:

Silverline Blue
Silverline Orange
Makita 9227CB 
Metabo Pe 12-175 
Milwaukee AP12QE 
Flex 3403
Hitachi SP18VA
Rupes LH 18EN
Sparky PMB1200CE
Chicago Pneumatic CP8210
Bosch GPO12E 
Sealey MS900P

*Dual Action*:

Megs G220
Porter Cable 7424 (PC)
Ultimate Detailing Machine (UDM)
Flex 3401 (DA)
Cyclo 6CE

This correct ?^


----------



## topefisher (Aug 5, 2008)

Some I came across when looking:

Krauss SZ-81803
Sealey MS900PS
Siegen Sealey S0758
Draper Expert
Clarke CP180


Finally DEWALT ???????? ( If only )


----------



## mobileman (Aug 10, 2008)

any experts put these in order of value for money / features / ease of use ?


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

mobileman said:


> any experts put these in order of value for money / features / ease of use ?


That's more a personal preference really. I was thinking of doing a list showing the average price, features, weight etc, in some sort of chart to help people when choosing a polisher along with a picture of each. Just never got around to it as yet.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have given up
Though I got the ball rolling :lol:


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

Have made this into an excel file, that way it can be downloaded, but needs additional info adding to it from everyone first, i have made cells of what i think should be basic things a rotary user would like to know about the machine, if everyone can add to it then maybe a final version can be hosted on DW for anyone to download

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0afbbb/n/rotaryinfo_xlsx


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

The bargain Kestrel rotary, as recommended by pro James B. Be careful though, because going by the links below, there appear to be two Kestrel SIM180's. One recommended and the other not.



james b said:


> I do use the kestral on a day to day basis, i use these ones http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Kestrel-Heavy...8299098QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
> 
> Not these http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNIB-Kestrel-...Item?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116#ebayphotohosting i had huge problems with these they are pony IMO
> 
> But i just brought 3 Milwaukees after borrowing Doms Cp for a few weeks i was hooked


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## weegaz22 (Jul 8, 2008)

have added in info about the silverlines, download it and add to it, upload it, and call it rotaryinfo2, and 3, and 4 and 5 and so on till we see if we can get a full list:thumb:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/721152/n/rotaryinfo1_xlsx


----------

